# Benidorm theft from site



## whiskyman (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi all
We are camped on Camping Latorreta just 1 kl from the Levante beach in Benidorm The police visited the site yesterday morning following reports of thefts from three of the motorhomes on site.
I have no other info' on this but thought others camping in the area would like to know that the scum bags do not just wait for you to go to them. So make sure your bikes and lockers are secure etc'
In the meantime enjoy the sun and sangria.

Oh any one out there on Latorreta? 

Cheers Whiskyman


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks whiskyman, I think there are some members on Elraco over there and I have friends on Villasol.
From Memory, La Torreta is accessed from either side of the roadway and has no gates etc... So makes access a bit more easy for these thieving scum. I did read a thread somewhere that a local paper had also done a write up as static or long stay caravans had been targeted but no site mentioned.

Stay safe, lock up the beer..


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I presume the thefts must have been from awnings at night. During the day any theft would be difficult because of the close proximity of the campers and the fact that there are always fellow campers around.

Having said that I recall a few years back at El Raco two girls were caught by campers breaking into a caravan. Someone held the girl by the ankles as she was climbing through a window. She cried "rape" and the Police laughed as they led her away.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

2 attempted break ins on American rv,s down at the bottom on the School side, nothing taken but need to look out for each other, been burglarys accross the road at Villasol as well.


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Will the crime rate go up in Spain with all the unemployment ? They dont seem to mind when they strike we were robed at 4.30 in the afternoon this year in sete southern france.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

There are desparate times for some in Spain, proud men with familys reduced to begging on the streets, 25% unemployment with no social security 2 years dole then nothing. we are going to Toretta next week just gonna to be more switched on than usual.


----------

